# I'm not sure about my new doctor...



## Raven (Sep 30, 2005)

The doctor I've seen since I was a teenager has retired and turned his practice over to another doctor that I'm not so sure I trust.

His name is L.O. Caucus, Chief of Staph.  

~ Raven ~


----------



## texasgirl (Sep 30, 2005)

You are joking!!!!!!!!!!!!! Aren't you???????


----------



## kadesma (Sep 30, 2005)

You gotta be kidding!! 

kadesma


----------



## Cyberchef (Oct 1, 2005)

Well, all joking aside   ,,

I Have Heard that he has a really "Infectious" personality!


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 1, 2005)

So funny, I always appreciate medical humour, I think I'm big funny boned


----------



## wasabi (Oct 1, 2005)

A new patient was quite upset when the doctor's nurse led him to a small, curtained cubicle and told him to undress. "But I only want the doctor to look at an ingrown toenail!" he protested.

"Our rule is that everyone must undress," replied the nurse as she handed him a very skimpy johnny.

"That's a stupid rule," grumbled the patient, "making me undress just to look at my toe."

"That's nothing," growled a voice from the next cubicle. "I just came to fix the phones!"


----------



## mrsmac (Oct 1, 2005)

We have 2 doctors near us called Dr.Surgeon and Dr.Death!!! (he pronounces it De arth)


----------



## licia (Oct 1, 2005)

Raven, you really had me wondering "why you were posting such personal information in the game section" Very good!!!


----------



## Earlzach (Oct 1, 2005)

Just be sure that when you have to see a proctologist He dont have a hand on both shoulders during the exam?


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 1, 2005)

wasabi said:
			
		

> A new patient was quite upset when the doctor's nurse led him to a small, curtained cubicle and told him to undress. "But I only want the doctor to look at an ingrown toenail!" he protested.
> 
> "Our rule is that everyone must undress," replied the nurse as she handed him a very skimpy johnny.
> 
> ...


 
  


			
				Earlzach said:
			
		

> Just be sure that when you have to see a proctologist He dont have a hand on both shoulders during the exam?


 OMG


----------



## mish (Oct 2, 2005)

If his name is Dr. Ben Dover - RUN


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> If his name is Dr. Ben Dover - RUN


 

  ROFLMBO
OMG, I can't breathe!!


----------



## wasabi (Oct 2, 2005)

My doctor is Chinese-Dr. Say Ahh


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 2, 2005)

This place is going to kill me


----------



## Raven (Oct 3, 2005)

Ben Dover?  Hey!  I used to know his sister Ilean!  
She was a bouncer at a bar overlooking the grand canyon run by Tony the Tiger called "Grrrreats!".

Yes, I'll never forget the day Ilean Dover fell from Grreats.



~ Raven ~


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 3, 2005)

> Ben Dover?  Hey!  I used to know his sister Ilean!



LOL, this is a laugh riot...hey aren't they related to Inda Bath?


----------



## mish (Oct 3, 2005)

Raven said:
			
		

> I used to know his sister Ilean!
> She was a bouncer at a bar overlooking the grand canyon run by Tony the Tiger called "Grrrreats!".
> 
> Yes, I'll never forget the day Ilean Dover fell from Grreats.
> ...


 
What a coincidence. We worked together at a bar overlooking the Grand Canyon at Hooters.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

mish said:
			
		

> If his name is Dr. Ben Dover - RUN


 
I acctually had a teacher in high school who's name was Ben Dover. He was a strange little man.


----------



## Piccolina (Oct 3, 2005)

> I acctually had a teacher in high school who's name was Ben Dover. He was a strange little man


Spooky Crews, that description leaves a lot to be imagined about the real Ben Dover that you knew!

I once knew of a guy name Matthew Bates (Matt Bates), no - really, he was related to my middle school shop teacher.


----------



## mish (Oct 3, 2005)

ICadvisor said:
			
		

> I once knew of a guy name Matthew Bates (Matt Bates), no - really, he was related to my middle school shop teacher.


 
I knew his brother, Norman.  He kept a really clean shop.


----------



## crewsk (Oct 3, 2005)

I have an aunt, uncle & cousins who are Bates!


----------



## ArticKatt (Oct 3, 2005)

This is TRUE I have had a GP named Ayling and a dentist named Paine, my dad had a heart surgern named Slatter (not sure of that last spelling)  And a Phyciatrist named Strange. I know my mom had a doctor with a unfortunate name but I cant remember it right now.


----------

